# What hole size in fork for TTF



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I have a few questions about the 'hole in fork' setup for TTF.

I looked up some setups and I found three kind of attachment methods shown on the pictures.

What size hole do you drill?

What do you do to reduce wear? I can imagine there will be some sort of abrasion.

Are you limited to one tube size after drilling the hole?

Any feedback to these attachmet methods is greatly appreciated.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

what ever size works, actually I use the same size for pretty much everything...double Chinese, or single Dub Dub matchstick style...sorry I don't know what the size is but it's late and I'm not getting up to look right now. the only thing I do to reduce wear is sometimes run a jeweler's rat tail through it if it looks like it's rough.. I'm not fancy.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

harpersgrace said:


> what ever size works, actually I use the same size for pretty much everything...double Chinese, or single Dub Dub matchstick style...sorry I don't know what the size is but it's late and I'm not getting up to look right now. the only thing I do to reduce wear is sometimes run a jeweler's rat tail through it if it looks like it's rough.. I'm not fancy.


harpersgrace, I appreciate your reply. Thanks.

I like to drilll a hole and I guess my main concern is about wear/abrasion.

A while ago I had one with a slot. The forks were a bit too short for this setup and I never did a longivity test.

Now I like to cut a frame with a bit higher forks and drill a hole.

The slot method works fine but I had to secure the tube so that it did not slip out of the slot. A hole would eliminate this.

I was hoping to get some more responds from the members.

It does not seem to be a popular attachment method on this forum.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

DaveSteve said:


> I was hoping to get some more responds from the members.
> 
> It does not seem to be a popular attachment method on this forum.


That may have somethng to do with the fact that several members have reported accuracy problems with this kind of setup - probably because the tubes can "stack up" upon release and foul the flightpath of your ammo.

But maybe that could be avoided if the holes were drilled through the frame not an 90° angle but angled outwards ....?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't know about anyone else's accuracy but I find this type of set up to be just as accurate as any other,


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Wingshooter has a couple of excellent videos on tube installation on his slingshots, including slots and holes for OTT or TTF designs.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

@ mopper; I did not hear this before. I did some research about this setup and I found that 'frogman' (no more on this forum) uses this setup exclusively with large tubes.

IMO the ammo will leave the pouch before the elastics and pouch could affect the shot.

@ tradesririt; I watched some of his videos. He favors the hole setup sideways.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wear/abrasion can be addressed by putting a latex sleeve on the tube before inserting into the hole. A thin piece of medical catheter or even another section of tubing. Also prepping the hole prior by smoothing out the sharp edge is wise.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

DS - he does favor the hole going sideways through the fork as well as the slot parallel to the face with a hole going through at the base of the slot so that bands can be looped in the hole for retention. I have a side hole configured SRS with the with the tubes pulled against an inserted BB. Very secure, quick and accurate system. Also very easy to change or adjust the tubes.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

For Chinese small dia. tubes, I use a 3/16-inch hole. For all others I use 1/4" hole.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

I'd be lost without my 5mm hole!


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

6mm hole will suit most needs


----------

